# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  wasserstart???????wie geht??

## rip da lip

hallo,ich hab mir vor kurzem ein waveboard gekauft(83l)..
und nun will ich nicht immer nur in stehtiefen gewssern surfen,sondern auch mal den wasserstart lernen!
also hab ich mir hier(daily-dose) die wasserstarterklrung angeschaut,un ich werd einfach nich schlau draus!!!
kann mir nicht mal ein paar tips geben?oder auch bungen??
danke im voraus...
rip da lip

PS:gewicht aufn mastfuss weiss ich schon...

----------


## Felix

hi man,

ben heisst das zauberwort. wenn du den beachstart kannst, weisst du auch schon, wie du das board dirigieren musst. setz dich einfach ins flache wasser und simuliere so (im sitzen) den wasserstart. wenns klappt, geh ins tiefere. ist stressfreier als von anfang an draussen rumzutreiben. ach ja, nochn tip: beim entschlossenen(!) aufsteigen arme lang, segel dicht und (WICHTIG:) hinteren fuss mitsamt board bis fast unters gesss ziehen. wenn du dann noch druck auf den mastfuss gibst, sollte das mit ein wenig bung reichen...

----------


## rip da lip

ok danke werds morgen(7-8 bft.  :7 JUHU :7 ) probieren!
Aloha,
 p da Lp

----------


## Felix

...da sollte es doch wohl wie von alleine gehen... :O)

----------


## heiko

in stichworten:

bei hack unbedingt auf amwind warten; zur not schnell mit dem fu gegen das heck treten; so dreht der bug in den wind

mit dem unterliek kann man sich eine schlaufe angeln und so den krempel auf kurs halten

wenn dir die be gerad passt: eine simultanbewegung: mit hinterem fu brett richtung arsch und gleichzeitig eine art sichelbewegung mit der gabel nach vorne; so gibts den druck auf den mastfu

achte drauf, da du den klimmzug nicht zu frh machst; der segellift sollte dich schon ziemlich rausgezogen haben

bei wind an der gleitgrenze: 3-4 kraulbeinschlge als auftriebhilfe und hfte bers brett

bei hack: sofort - schon am ende des lifts - auffieren und ganz dosiert dichtholen

klingt jetzt allses sehr viel - aber das meiste kommt automatisch; konzentrire dich drauf, bei hack auf amwind zu warten und die oben beschriebene simultanbewegung; du darfst auf keinen fall frontal nach lee aufsteigen; sonst reits dir den krempel aus der hand

so, nu erzhl du mir, wie ich die powerhalse ben kann, das ist nmlich jetzt bei mir dran

hab brigens den wasserstart bei 8-9 WS auf fuerte im juli an einem nachmittag gelernt; also nur mut

gru,

heiko.

----------


## rip da lip

hallo,
JUHU:der wasserstart hat geklappt...
aber,sorry,powerhalse kann ich jetzt erst ben,da ich nun ein kleines brett fahren kann...
tut mir leid

PS:aber mein schf hat gesagt,dass die meisten nicht aufrecht genug stehen und deshalb nicht durchgleiten!!


Aloha,
 p da Lp

----------


## Gast

also geh auf www.surf-magazin.de da auf fahrtechnik und dort sind so videos wenn du drauf klicksch gibts bei jedem ein kleines video und auch eins vom wasserstart.
jan

----------


## Thorsten

probier undbedingt mal die duckjibe (wenn du mit 6m und kleiner unterwegs bist)... meiner meinung nach sehr viel leichter als die powerhalse!!!

aloha,
thorsten, der duckjibefan :7

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## rip da lip

Dankschn...
aber :ich komnm jez zwar aufs brett, :D aber nach 2 sek mach ich n schleudersturz :(  :( ...WHY

Aloha,
 p da Lp

----------


## Thorsten

jo, du hast zu viel druck im segel.
sobald du fast oben bist, segel auffieren und nach hinten lehnen. wenn du es allerdings bertreibst, fliegst du wieder nach hinten ins wasser.

musst ein gefhl dafr entwickeln, wie stark du dichtholen und zurcklehnen musst.
das kriegst mit ein bisschen bung schnell raus.

aloha,
thorsten :D :7


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## heiko

nach dem auffieren bei viel wind ganz dosiert, zur not mit deinem kleinen finger dichtholen und nicht zu nah am mast stehen. das absinken des brettes, wenn du hinten stehst, verhinderst du in dem du die arme lang - richtung - machst so steht das segel aufrecht und du hast druck aufm mastfu.

tsch.

----------


## heiko

achso:

auerdem nicgh auf raumwind aufsteigen, wenns viel wind hat. sondern auf amwind warten und mit der beweg. mit der dus brett untern arsch ziehst auf HALBWIND ziehen. und dann die "sichelbew." mit der gabel zum bug (vopr dem lift).

----------


## Thorsten

wenn das board absuft, einfach schritt zum mastfuss machen.

aloha :7


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Indy

HI !

und das allerwichtigste. wenn du nun schon so weit gekommen bist......nicht aufgeben! auch wenns wehtut! so nach dem schleudersturz! der spass den du dann hinterher hast wiegt alles andere vorher um tonnen  wieder auf;-) 
weiterhin viel erfolg

tsch jan

----------


## rip da lip

ok thanks !
aber bei nichthack(no gliding :(  )klappts immer nur mit gaaaanz viel glueck!!...wat muss ich anders machen??
Aloha,
 p da Lp

----------


## Thorsten

versuche mit deinem ar... soweit wie mglich ans board zu kommen und das segel so aufrecht wie mglich zu halten. so muss nicht der wind dich komplett hochziehen, sondern du kannst (steht das rigg mal aufrecht) dich am gabelbaum selbst hochziehen.

aloha :7


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## rip da lip

ok,thanks!
achso,wieso haste(thorsten) soviel ahnung?
Aloha,
 p da Lp

----------


## Gast

Jungchen, wenn du erstmal so alt bist, wie Opa Thorsten :D , dann weisste das auch alles.

Ne, ich schaetze mal , sowas liest man und probiert man und weiss das dann halt aus eigener Erfahrung . Und das coole ist , wenn man sein Wissen bereitwillig teilt so wie Thorsten .

danke :D

AMoK

----------


## Thorsten

moin,

danke fr das lob, amok :7   mach ich doch gern!
opa... naja wenn man mit fast 17 opa ist, ok!

und wie der wasserstart bei wenig wind geht, weiss ich, weil ich eben nicht immer genug wind hab... da lernt man das eben mit der zeit!

aloha,
thorsten :D



__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## rip da lip

hey so jung noc???
wir sind vielleicht genau gleich alt(auch fast 17,ok im halben jahr :)  )...
wo wohnst du denn AUCH mal g wind hast???
ich in kiel!
Aloha,
 p da Lp

----------


## Thorsten

kiel... *drum*
ich wohne im bekacktesten winkel der welt... nhe von stuttgart. es gibt hier alles, nur kein wasser und keinen wind.
wenn ich dann mal meinen fhrerschein hab, ndert sich das evtl am wochenende.

zivi und studium hab ich aber fest vor, im norden zu machen.

aloha :D


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

Moin,
RIP, Kiel ist natuerlich ziemlich genial !
Gluecklicherweise wohn ich in Ploen, und das ist ja mindestens genauso gut . 

Momentan allerdings in Atlanta in den USA, ist ziemlich scheisse ganz ohne Wasser und Wind ...
Naja, ich komm ja bald wieder nach Hause *draeum* :D

Haut rein
AMoK

----------


## rip da lip

tja amok...
aber wir sind hier in kiel und sowieso shitgermany ziehmlich angekackt von wetter und dahr auch nich mehr so doll mit surfen...ich hr immer was mit minus20-30...HAE???
wo soll das in deutschland denn sein??(ok heut hats geschneeregnet..lol)aber 20-30??
pS:mein freund hat sich heut die schulter
ausgekugelt und ich muss montag zum arzt igendwas mit rcken...
die neue saison kann kommen *lol*
Aloha,
 p da Lp

----------


## AMoK

LOL , wird schon .

Ich kann dir sagen , jeden Tag Sonne kackt einen irgendwann auch ziemlich an , seit ich hier bin (4,5 Monate) hat es ganze 3 mal geregnet, und das waren alles Gewitter ...sonst eigentlich immer nur Sonne und man kann jetzt immer noch bei ca. 18 Grad in kurzer Hose und T-Shirt rumlaufen ... 
Naja, jetzt ist ja schon Mitte Dezember, vielleicht aendert sich das ja mal noch ein bischen ...

Reinhaun
AMoK

----------


## Thorsten

20-30C minus, warum nicht?
also hier (so groraum stuttgart) hat es auch -13C, richtung alpen ist es garantiert noch klter!

aloha,
thorsten :7


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## rip da lip

axo..haha ich war samstag noch draussen!!!
Aloha,
 p da Lp

----------


## AMoK

Haha, bist schon ein toller :D !

Ne, mal ernst, was ziehst du an ?

AMoK

----------


## rip da lip

ich zieh immer einen steamer(kurzarm?)an und drueber noch nen pryde-semidry..,und schuhe...wenn ich glueck hab krieg ich auch noch ne haube und handschuhe vom freund! :)
Aloha,
 p da Lp

----------


## Marius

hey zusammen !!

ja jetzt ists endgltig vorbei mit dem surfen !! 

ich bin brigens der mit der kaputten schulter von dem Rip da Lip ja schon berichet hat #!!

kennt ihr das auch ich hab in meinem kopf soviele neue sachen sprnge und moves die ich alle machen und auch stehen will aber hier in kiel hats nicht mehr soviel wassertemperatur lol !!! 

ich bin so hei auf die neue saison !! neue segel neues board und alles noch nich gefahren oh gott !! 

naja bleibt cool nech ""!!

ps dafr hat man im winter mal endlich zeit fuers andere geschlecht !!!!!!

----------

